# Bleeding fuel lines



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeasterday the fuel ran out if my tractor. We tried bleeding the air at all ports diesel bulb, injector pump then to the fuel injectors fuel comes out and jets out but it will not startup it did once but wil not go again. Reply back if anyone knows how to bleed fuel.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Re-bleed the system,but,this time,make sure the filter(s) are filled,and crack the lines(one at a time)on the injectors,as the engine turns over,until it stops bubbling air,and it should fire up. If not,it could have the fuel jelled from cold.


----------

